# L4.09 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Please use this thread to discuss any experiences or issues with L4.09 on the ViP622.

Release notes for L4.09 can be found here


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Only thing I had unusual is that initially it hung (message 303) while doing the update. After waiting an hour to see if it would come out of it, I power cord rebooted and in did a boot recovery (apparently back to l405) and then after I powered it off, it did the the l4.09 and rebooted correctly.

Only one of my ViP622's is updated, the other is outside the range of numbers that P. Smith posted.

Hate the new SS meter. When someone figures out optimum numbers and recommended transponders to align dishs, it would help.

I did notice the check switch now lists if you are using a seperator. 

The diagnostics show a bunch of new counters including an ird (?) section.


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> Please use this thread to discuss any experiences or issues with L4.09 on the ViP622.
> 
> Release notes for L4.09 can be found here


L4.09? Hell I haven't even received L4.06 yet.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

jpeckinp said:


> L4.09? Hell I haven't even received L4.06 yet.


And you won't. They stopped the release of L4.06, fixed a snowy screen problem with HDMI connection and then re-released the code as L4.09. If everything goes well I would expect all receivers to start getting L4.09 shortly.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> And you won't. They stopped the release of L4.06, fixed a snowy screen problem with HDMI connection and then re-released the code as L4.09. If everything goes well I would expect all receivers to start getting L4.09 shortly.


That's interesting because I'm now getting a momentary (approx 1.5 seconds) snowy screen on HDMI with L4.09 -- a new condition I've never had before...


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> Please use this thread to discuss any experiences or issues with L4.09 on the ViP622.
> 
> Release notes for L4.09 can be found here


L4.09 downloaded last night, no problems and SD still looks great compared to pre-L.406. Never had a snowy screen problem with L4.06 and I use HDMI/DVI interface.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

AVJohnnie said:


> That's interesting because I'm now getting a momentary (approx 1.5 seconds) snowy screen on HDMI with L4.09 -- a new condition I've never had before...


My understanding is the fix for the snowy screen was for a problem where you couldn't get rid of it without unplugging and re-plugging in the HDMI connection. A brief snowy screen is something you may still see.


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

Just received 4.09 today. All seems well. Like the hard drive status indicator in system info. Does anyone know how its supposed to work? Will it change colors to indicate hard drive health? Don't use HDMI so can't comment there. OTA still looks great. Will monitor the audio drop out problem for any changes there.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

The volume variation between SD and HD seems to have been fixed, at least from my currently small sample of channel changes. That's a relief. I haven't noticed any snowy HDMI coming out of standby, but I never had that problem anyway. I use HDMI for both video and audio, works great. (622-HDMI>YamahaAmp-HDMI->TV) Haven't noticed any other differences, other than the already-mentioned counters and SS levels.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I still have the L405 and a rock steady unit. Can the L409 update be for folks with an older VIP622??? Since I got my replacement VIP622 no problems to report.

DARN I CANT COMPLAIN--- I miss cursing at dish for having a crappy unit. Come on dish get with it make my unit unstable!! Darn it is rock solid.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

tomcrown1 said:


> I still have the L405 and a rock steady unit. Can the L409 update be for folks with an older VIP622??? Since I got my replacement VIP622 no problems to report.
> 
> DARN I CANT COMPLAIN--- I miss cursing at dish for having a crappy unit. Come on dish get with it make my unit unstable!! Darn it is rock solid.


I am sure that adding DishOnline and USB disk support will make it at least seem less stable. So wait a month.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

One of my 622's got L4.09 this morning. The release notes indicate closed captioning fixes. I don't see any. All of the display option and sync bugs are still there front and center. Does anyone know what CC fixes they are referring to?


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

I now have a problem with HDMI. I get a signal and then my projector shows no signal, and then the signal is back and then it's gone, and so on. There for a second and gone for a second. 

However my other components that use HDMI have no issues so it does seem it's the 622 and not the projector.


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

I think I have a major bug with this update that affects my MPEG4 locals. I recorded two shows the past two nights both on different stations. When I watched them tonight, they were completely unwatchable. Artifacting, hangs, skips affect 90% of the shows (not exagerating). I thought maybe it was the feed, so I thought I would do an experiment. I watched live and recorded "My Name is Earl" off of the sat feed. There were no problems watching it live. Picture never pixelated, no artifacts, hangs, skips, nothing. When I watched the recording afterwards, it was completely unwatchable. I also recorded it on my 622 that did not get the 4.09 update and the recording off the sat feed was fine.

S~


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

My mpeg4 channels are much improved. Sharper with better color rendition and no motion blur. Well done Dish!


----------



## rtk (Apr 15, 2007)

What determines if a 622 receiver gets the update? I'm still on 4.05 and really can't say I have any significant issues.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

rtk said:


> What determines if a 622 receiver gets the update? I'm still on 4.05 and really can't say I have any significant issues.


You may not have issues but you'll definitely want the PQ improvement.


----------



## Leprechuan (Apr 18, 2007)

If I understand this correctly, L4.09 is a full scale release and will be available to everyone with a ViP622?


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

HDlover said:


> You may not have issues but you'll definately want the PQ improvement.


What PQ improvement? Looks the same to me. And the FF/RW problems are worse than ever. Not a happy camper.


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

Got the new version today.
Picture and HD sound are improved!


----------



## larrydeans (Mar 26, 2007)

I just recieved my replacement 622 Wednesday. Spent 2 hours with support trying to find out why I can't recieve channel 142 and 200. I'm missing at least those two stations. The channel banner comes up, but the screen is blank. Support ran me through a bunch of tests and such. Techie is making a house call tomorrow. Anybody else had this issue with the 622.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Leprechuan said:


> If I understand this correctly, L4.09 is a full scale release and will be available to everyone with a ViP622?


Not yet. Still partial release. See P. Smith's http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1011973&postcount=462
which lists the serial numbers that should have gotten it.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

I received 4.09 yesterday, never got 4.06. I really like the "improved" signal strength metering. On the low end it has far more resolution. 129 now reads 25 under normal circumstances then fades to 15(the bar turns yellow) then to 10 (the bar turns red) and signal is lost. Before 129 would read 55, fade to the 40's and signal would be lost, no warning. I haven't tried peaking a dish with the new meter yet. Hopefully that will be easier with the improved resolution.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm surprised with all the software upgrades that they still have not added any additional dishs on the signal strength page.
I only see the choice of 300, 500, and Super Dish. What's up with that?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I got L4.09 yesterday on one box. Not noticing much difference though I have not taking a good look. My box seems stable as before. I have not notice a PQ difference but that given my set up. Trick modes seems to be the same as L4.05.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Leprechuan said:


> If I understand this correctly, L4.09 is a full scale release and will be available to everyone with a ViP622?


Please tell how you came to the conclusion.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> I got L4.09 yesterday on one box. Not noticing much difference though I have not taking a good look. My box seems stable as before. I have not notice a PQ difference but that given my set up. Trick modes seems to be the same as L4.05.


Agreed -- mostly the same situation here. One minor difference is that my HDMI connected 622 now produces a momentary (1.5 second) snowy display when I power-on the LCD flat panel. My other 622 which is component connected to the RPD seems to be functioning exactly as you've stated.


----------



## JaguarJoJo (Apr 19, 2006)

I have two 622s--one still has the L405 s/w and works fine, as always. The other received the "new improved" L409 s/w overnight and now has no HDMI output. I called Dish and of course they are sorry, but there is nothing they can do--just my tough luck and maybe it will be cleared up with the next s/w issue. No compensation, no receiver exchange (I have the Dish protection program), and they can't give me back my prior s/w. So now all I have to look forward to is my other 622 being "upgraded" to a non-HDMI status! What a company!

JoJo


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

My older 622 got L409 last night. New 622 did not. About a 30 point signal drop on the new scale. At least they put in an onscreen explanation. I wish they had reduced the horizontal bar to 100 so the signal bar was a little more spread out. The 100 to 125 section is useless now anyway. Haven't noticed anything else changed so far.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

JaguarJoJo said:


> I have two 622s--one still has the L405 s/w and works fine, as always. The other received the "new improved" L409 s/w overnight and now has no HDMI output. I called Dish and of course they are sorry, but there is nothing they can do--just my tough luck and maybe it will be cleared up with the next s/w issue. No compensation, no receiver exchange (I have the Dish protection program), and they can't give me back my prior s/w. So now all I have to look forward to is my other 622 being "upgraded" to a non-HDMI status! What a company!
> 
> JoJo


Have you tried doing a power cord reset on your 622. If not I would give that a try. Also, there is a HDMI test button (Can't remember where it is). What happens when you give that a try. Thought remote, the other possibility is your HDMI port died at the same time as the update. This is remote chance on the timing, but it can happen. The 622 HDMI ports have failed for physical reasons so what you are seeing might not be software related. I would try the power cord reboot and do a HDMI test and see if it gives any more clues as to what might be happening in your case. Also, When reporting these type of issues it is always good to give your TV make and model that way if someone has the same make and model they can provide feedback. Helps to narrow down the cause.


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Also, there is a HDMI test button (Can't remember where it is).


It's at menu-6-3.

S~


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BillJ said:


> My older 622 got L409 last night. New 622 did not. About a 30 point signal drop on the new scale. At least they put in an onscreen explanation. I wish they had reduced the horizontal bar to 100 so the signal bar was a little more spread out. The 100 to 125 section is useless now anyway. Haven't noticed anything else changed so far.


Did you check your DVR r00xxxxxx numbers here ?


----------



## santos729 (Jul 20, 2007)

How do I check the software version?

I just got Dish installed last week, so pardon my ignorance. I have not had time to play around with all the menus.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Press menu twice. You should be able to find the software version from there. Look for L405 or L406 of L409.


----------



## stol (May 31, 2006)

HDlover said:


> My mpeg4 channels are much improved. Sharper with better color rendition and no motion blur. Well done Dish!


I have to check if I have 4.09. I thought it was just me, I really noticed some better images on UNIHD and HDNET. I think those are MPEG4 channels.


----------



## JaguarJoJo (Apr 19, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Have you tried doing a power cord reset on your 622. If not I would give that a try. Also, there is a HDMI test button (Can't remember where it is). What happens when you give that a try. Thought remote, the other possibility is your HDMI port died at the same time as the update. This is remote chance on the timing, but it can happen. The 622 HDMI ports have failed for physical reasons so what you are seeing might not be software related. I would try the power cord reboot and do a HDMI test and see if it gives any more clues as to what might be happening in your case. Also, When reporting these type of issues it is always good to give your TV make and model that way if someone has the same make and model they can provide feedback. Helps to narrow down the cause.


Thanks for the input, Ron, but I did both a soft reset and hard reset from the gitgo. I also did a reset from the HDMI test panel--any idea what that is supposed to do? It did nothing. But, I did note in the HDMI staus panel that the one that doesn't work has had the Output Format switched to DVI Mode, whereas the one that still works has the the proper HDMI Mode, so that is what the software changed. I called Dish Advanced Tech (wow--there is the ultimate oxymoron!) to point this out and see if there was a way to change that since there were obviously two output modes. The Advanced Tech guy had never heard of the HDMI test page! He was of no use whatsoever. One intermediate guy did tell me that they had gotton over 400 calls already regarding this issue (HDMI not working). Not that it really matters in this case, but I have a top-of-the-line 56" Samsung 1080P. I also tried the HDMI output on two other HD sets. Guess I need to look for a DVI set!

JoJo


----------



## greensonor (Mar 9, 2005)

I too received the L4.09 software and have lost my HDMI. I also no longer have the ability to reset the HDMI output in the diagnostic menu. I get a tx error and my rx is ok. Weird.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

BillJ said:


> My older 622 got L409 last night. New 622 did not. About a 30 point signal drop on the new scale. At least they put in an onscreen explanation. I wish they had reduced the horizontal bar to 100 so the signal bar was a little more spread out. The 100 to 125 section is useless now anyway. Haven't noticed anything else changed so far.


I assume your referring to the satellite signal and not the OTA signal, right? I've checked the OTA signal and it seems the same. I haven't tried the satellite signal screen yet.


----------



## santos729 (Jul 20, 2007)

stol said:


> I have to check if I have 4.09. I thought it was just me, I really noticed some better images on UNIHD and HDNET. I think those are MPEG4 channels.


I still have the 4.05 version. I will check everyday from now on to see when I get 4.09 and if I see any picture improvements.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

santos729 said:


> I still have the 4.05 version. I will check everyday from now on to see when I get 4.09 and if I see any picture improvements.


Look at post#32 above, click on word 'here' and check your receiver number.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

Sigh... :nono2: Audio sync problems. As always. Particularly on HD channels. As always. Example: Recorded Talledega Nights off the HD feed and it's off by a at least a good half-second. ...tried all the pause, forward, skip back 'magic' that supposed to sometimes correct--no luck. Just deleted and will try again when it's back on. Also notice audio sync problems when viewing live--SD and HD.

Video = HDMI to TV
Audio = Digital Line Out to the Stereo

Never had audio sync problems via the old Dish SD DVR receiver (also digital line out) to the same stereo used now. Dolby doesn't seem to be a culprit either.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

tedb3rd said:


> Sigh... :nono2: Audio sync problems. As always. Particularly on HD channels. As always. Example: Recorded Talledega Nights off the HD feed and it's off by a at least a good half-second. ...tried all the pause, forward, skip back 'magic' that supposed to sometimes correct--no luck. Just deleted and will try again when it's back on. Also notice audio sync problems when viewing live--SD and HD.
> 
> Video = HDMI to TV
> Audio = Digital Line Out to the Stereo
> ...


Others have posted that the audio was off on this movie, and not just on ViP622s.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

tedb3rd said:


> Sigh... :nono2: Audio sync problems. As always. Particularly on HD channels. As always. Example: Recorded Talledega Nights off the HD feed and it's off by a at least a good half-second. ...tried all the pause, forward, skip back 'magic' that supposed to sometimes correct--no luck. Just deleted and will try again when it's back on. Also notice audio sync problems when viewing live--SD and HD.
> 
> Video = HDMI to TV
> Audio = Digital Line Out to the Stereo
> ...


Ted,

Personally I have not read a lot of audio sync complaints in a long while. Makes me think possible you might have something misconfigured. I did read some sync issues with Talledega, but other than that it is pretty quiet on the sync front.

Do you see sync problems with just analog out of your 622? Can you describe more about your configuration? Why do you think Dolby does not seem to be the culpert? Are you getting this with both PCM and dolby?

Any one particular show you always see it on? LIke I said, I personally have not seen it on any of the HD I have been watching and I watch a decent amount... More info here would be helpful.. WHat is your A/V Receiver. Perhaps someone has the same model and can report their experiences.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

HGTVHD is out of sync also on my 622.
HDMI for Audio and video to my Denon 3806. I can probably adjust sync in my Denon Menu.


----------



## epontius (Jul 19, 2007)

JaguarJoJo said:


> Thanks for the input, Ron, but I did both a soft reset and hard reset from the gitgo. I also did a reset from the HDMI test panel--any idea what that is supposed to do? It did nothing. But, I did note in the HDMI staus panel that the one that doesn't work has had the Output Format switched to DVI Mode, whereas the one that still works has the the proper HDMI Mode, so that is what the software changed.


My HDMI spontaneously quit working yesterday. Was working the night before, next afternoon nothing. Did the same steps you did. I know the cable and connection function since I have a BD player that can pump 1080p through it. Funny thing is that I still have L405, I was hoping that L409 would resolve it but it hasn't received it yet.
MY HDMI Test shows:
Output format: DVI Mode
HDMI: enabled from TX (STB) side: FALSE
HDMI: sensed from RX (TV) side: Partially Active

The "HDMI reset" button doesn't seem to do anything.

Doesn't seem to be any way to enable it or switch from DVI to HDMI...
I called Dish support...got a nice lady, who was intelligent and didn't have me running through hoops after I told her what I'd already done...probably spent more time through the phone tree than I did talking to her. They're sending another one.

Erik


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks like th 622 isn't negotiating an actual HDMI link with the TV, and is dropping back to a DVI connection. Since the software hasn't changed, there's only two possibilities that come to mind, if you don't want to lose your current box: (this would be much less annoying if you could copy all your settings, timers, etc when replacing a 622!)

1) It's a hardware problem with your 622. You could try the 'wiggle test' on the HDMI connection at the 622 end. If you see flashes of video as you wiggle it around, you have the 'defective solder joint' failure. Get it replaced, or if you can deal with very tiny solder joints, you can try to resolder the connector onto the PC board. Note that the cracks may not even be visible to the eye; wiggle and use a magnifier.

2) It's just in some kind of lockup state. Did you try a hard reset? (Unplug power for 30 secs) If this doesn't work, then by default it's #1.


----------



## santos729 (Jul 20, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Look at post#32 above, click on word 'here' and check your receiver number.


mine is DVR R00 number is 83184111

When are these suppose to get the update?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

It seems like it is a problem with using an HDMI switch with the 622. When I change the port of the switch to watch a DVD and then change it back to the port for the 622, I get the snowy picture. The only recourse is to do a soft or hard reset/reboot. I will be reporting this to E* technical support as well as dishquality soon.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> mine is DVR R00 number is 8318xxxx
> 
> When are these suppose to get the update?


We don't have dates, just observing; so be patience.


----------



## epontius (Jul 19, 2007)

wje said:


> Looks like th 622 isn't negotiating an actual HDMI link with the TV, and is dropping back to a DVI connection. Since the software hasn't changed, there's only two possibilities that come to mind, if you don't want to lose your current box: (this would be much less annoying if you could copy all your settings, timers, etc when replacing a 622!)


My point was that my symptoms with losing HDMI connectivity were apparently the same as JaguarJoJo who received the L409 and lost HDMI. So I'm wondering if the two are unrelated...or if there is something else going on. I would imagine that if a FW update can knock it out a FW update could fix it.
My first assumption after the g-friend called me to ask me if I'd paid the dish bill since the screen was black was that I'd received an update overnight that had knocked it out. I saw it was at L405...I'm not sure when I got it but it looks like that was released a while back.
I have a Sony KDS-R60XBR2 and the vip622 is connected directly via HDMI.
What is interesting is that originally before all the resetting, unplugging and factory defaulting...the HDMI test showed the HDMI: enabled from TX (STB) side: TRUE with the RX flipping back and forth from inactive to partial. I attributed this to the fact that the TV wasn't switched to the HDMI input (since I couldn't see anything). After the resetting and such this now just says HDMI: enabled from TX (STB) side: FALSE

Erik


----------



## odbrv (May 12, 2006)

One of the L409 fixes was to improve Closed Captioning. I had to select a new service #. The set service # under L405 was not able to give readable captions for Showtime. Service # 3 did better. What improvement was suppose to happen?


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Ted,
> 
> Personally I have not read a lot of audio sync complaints in a long while. Makes me think possible you might have something misconfigured. I did read some sync issues with Talledega, but other than that it is pretty quiet on the sync front.
> 
> ...


You're correct, I had not experienced the audio sync problems nearly as much as when the 622 initially came out. For the past few months, it'll creep up every now/then but really wasn't an issue. (I've had mine since Feb '06 about when they came out.) However, the Talledega Nights movie was like when everyone WAS complaining about audio-sync--WAY OFF. I also noticed it on some recorded COPS off local Atlanta HD FOX feed (via satellite, not OTA). I always use the digital audio out to the audio receiver. I don't use the audio side of the HDMI because the speakers on my television are crap compared to the stereo (of course). I notice problems when using HDMI and also w/YPbPr

Granted, Talledega Nights and the COPS shows were recoreded BEFORE the update, but I also noticed some sync issues on some HD and SD channels here within the past week when watching live too.

I understand, that with all the components, it can be easy to have something misconfigured, but I don't think that's the case here. The 622 audio-sync is set to HD. The audio receiver is set to Dolby as is the 622. My audio receiver automatically adjusts itself for 5.1 vs. other signals and I have seen the problem in all types. My wife watches TV2 out upstairs via the coax cable and she has never mentioned anything--but I really don't think she would notice if there was a problem.

I am using:
Mitsubishi 52" 52525 DLP
Panasonic SA-HE 70 Audio Receiver/Amp
Vip622

Vip622 Outputs:
HDMI to Mitsubishi 52525
TV1 YPbPr to Mitsubishi 52525
Digital/Optical Audio to Panasonic SA-HE 70
TV1 RCA to Panasonic DVD Player/Recorder
TV2 RCA to PiP Input on Mitsubishi 52525
TV2 Coax to house coax (to view TV2 throuhout the house)


----------



## rtk (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm still on 4.05 and wondering how does one get 4.09?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

rtk said:


> I'm still on 4.05 and wondering how does one get 4.09?


There is a thread for you and I gave already the answer for other poster here - look at post#32.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

BillJ said:


> I wish they had reduced the horizontal bar to 100 so the signal bar was a little more spread out. The 100 to 125 section is useless now anyway.


Not true - I am getting 107 on a spot beam for a DMA that is over 200 miles away from here.

And E*11 goes online, you should see some over 100 readings on CONUS.

But, I agree that it would have made more sense to go back to a "decimal" 0 to 100 scale.


----------



## rtk (Apr 15, 2007)

P Smith said:


> There is a thread for you and I gave already the answer for other poster here - look at post#32.


thanks for the redirect, somehow I missed it.


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

rtk said:


> I'm still on 4.05 and wondering how does one get 4.09?


I'm still on 4.05 and wondering how does one NOT get 4.09. From what I'm hearing, I don't want it!!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ted,

My point was that we are not seeing others indicating they are seeing sync issues. If there is a lot of people having audio way off this board would light up like a x-mas tree and I would be the first posting. Audio off is very noticeable for people that frequent here and that is way I replied to yours. Not saying you are not experiencing this just indicating that what you are experiencing does not seem common based on th posts I have read.

If you are seeing this on Dish HD locals, well not everyone gets the same locals so I would think it would be upstream related. .. If you are seeing this across a wide range of stations, well that would mean others should be also seeing it and posts are not reflecting that. Also, I am sure you are doing a lot more DD 5.1 with a HD receiver than your SD receiver. Have you tuned your receiver? Does your receiver have a feature that will set the speaker timing? If so, have you done it? I would suggest doing it again to make remove that possibility from the equation.

Next thing to do, Next time you have a live show exhibiting it switch to PCM and see if you still have the issue? IF you do, do a reboot and see if the issue is still there. All these type of steps will help in narrowing it down. Finally, If there is a particular show you see it all the time, by all means post it here and I will be happy to record it with my 622s and see if I see the sync.



tedb3rd said:


> You're correct, I had not experienced the audio sync problems nearly as much as when the 622 initially came out. For the past few months, it'll creep up every now/then but really wasn't an issue. (I've had mine since Feb '06 about when they came out.) However, the Talledega Nights movie was like when everyone WAS complaining about audio-sync--WAY OFF. I also noticed it on some recorded COPS off local Atlanta HD FOX feed (via satellite, not OTA). I always use the digital audio out to the audio receiver. I don't use the audio side of the HDMI because the speakers on my television are crap compared to the stereo (of course). I notice problems when using HDMI and also w/YPbPr
> 
> Granted, Talledega Nights and the COPS shows were recoreded BEFORE the update, but I also noticed some sync issues on some HD and SD channels here within the past week when watching live too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

shortspark said:


> I'm still on 4.05 and wondering how does one NOT get 4.09. From what I'm hearing, I don't want it!!


With the 622, there is no way to indicate you do not want to take the software update.


----------



## klaatu (Dec 7, 2004)

This started with L4.09!

I am experiencing pixelation and audio loss on my DISH HD Locals. 
[6414, 6415, 6416 on 110° E10]

On playback, if I rewind and replay - the pixelation may/maynot stop (same with the audio loss). If it does stop - it only does it for about a minute - then the problem reappears. Its most prevalent on KIRO 6415.

I attached my "METER" and Info screens. I can't attach an example (7MB) too large.


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

klaatu said:


> This started with L4.09!
> 
> I am experiencing pixelation and audio loss on my DISH HD Locals.
> [6414, 6415, 6416 on 110° E10]
> ...


Several of us with HD Locals have reported the same thing since 4.09. Affects recordings but not the live feed. I have reported it to one of my contacts in engineering. E-mail [email protected] They are forwarding this to engineering.

S~


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

klaatu said:


> This started with L4.09!
> 
> I am experiencing pixelation and audio loss on my DISH HD Locals.
> [6414, 6415, 6416 on 110° E10]
> ...


I received L4.09 a couple of days ago, and ever since then the recordings of my HD locals from the satellite have shown a lot of pixelation. I never had this problem before. I haven't tried rewinding and replaying to see if it makes a difference.

If I watch any of these channels live from the satellite, there's no problem at all. It only shows up when I do a recording.

I have no trouble recording the HD locals OTA, so it has something to do with the satellite signal, probabaly something involved with the MPeg4 conversion.

I called Dish Tech Support and reported the problem. They had me reboot, but that didn't do any good. The said they'd turn in a report to the engineering staff.

Other than the pixelation on record, I haven't noticed any other problems. I don't use HDMI.

Larry
SF


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

I still haven't received any version since L405, personally.

Also, as stated before... The aforementioned Telladega Nights audio sync problem has nothing to do with any specific 622 software version, since I experienced it and haven't received any recent software updates.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If you R00xxx number is not in the current range (see a thread "Just a mention of FW ...") then you shouldn't worried too much .


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Larry Kenney said:


> I received L4.09 a couple of days ago, and ever since then the recordings of my HD locals from the satellite have shown a lot of pixelation. I never had this problem before. I haven't tried rewinding and replaying to see if it makes a difference.
> 
> If I watch any of these channels live from the satellite, there's no problem at all. It only shows up when I do a recording.
> 
> ...


 I noticed this today on a show recorded off of my mpeg 4 hd locals. I wrote an email to the betabugs techs at echostar to tell them about it. I was a tester for the L4.01 software and I have written to them since then about bugs in any software I see. If ya'll want to write to them about bugs and problems that you see I suggest writing an email to the following address:

[email protected]


----------



## Flasshe (Aug 17, 2004)

As the first person to post about receiving L409 (because it appeared to mess up my ability to get satellite signals at all), I've had a lot of experience with it since then. Luckily, I was asked to work with the good folks at Dish Engineering, and it looks like they may've tracked down some signal issues with the software due to my experiences. With L409, I eventually got 110 and 119 back, but had very nominal reception of 129 and 61.5 (which kept going in and out). I'm back on L405 now and everything is fine, including strong signals on all sats. The non-receiver parts of my installation (antenna, alignment, DPP44 switch, cables, LNBs, etc) all checked out okay by an installer, so it really seems that L409 was the culprit. The problems started right after the update. I certainly don't want that to happen again, and I'm happy waiting for L410 or whatever comes next.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

It seems a reversion to 4.05 might be in process.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=92914


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Well the betabugs techs responded this morning and said to me that they were aware of the problems I outlined and that they were actively pursuing a fix that would be in the next release. WEll tonight was that release evidently. I would rather a roll back in software than lose my ability to record off of my mpeg 4 hd locals. Good turn around time on a problem don't you think?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Tue Jul 24 16:45:21 2007 PDT - rollback to L405 for SW L406...L409.


----------



## JaguarJoJo (Apr 19, 2006)

Sometime overnight Dish returned me to L405, thus restoring my HDMI. They had told me that they NEVER go back to a prior s/w version when I originally called about the problem. Interestingly, the HDMI status still shows the Output Format as DVI Mode. Resetting the HDMI doesn't change it but does enlist a reaction now, whereas during the L409 abortion, it was inactive. I think DBS Talk has been very instrumental in getting this s/w reversal, and I thank you all!

JoJo


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

JaguarJoJo.. Roll backs are very unique things. This is the second one I have seen and they cannot rollback on a individual basis. I am sure the feedback was coming from multiple places to the point they felt necessary to do a roll back.. With this many external configurations and variables, you never now until you roll it out to the wild and sometimes the unexpected happens. This appears to be the case here.


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

Just got home from work and noticed I was rolled back to 4.05. Didn't notice any problems with 4.09 the short time I had it.


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

I havent been around DBS talk much the last few weeks..I dont know if I ever had 4.09 but am at 4.05 now. It seems that the CC doesnt work at all on my 622..Wondering if anyone else had that problem


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Last time I checked it was working. I will try and check mine tonight timL. IF you have not tried a power cord reset, try one and see if it restores CC. Also, make sure it is a channel that used to get it. I believe 4.09 might have brought CC to Discovery and National Geo HD, but I could be wrong.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

Mine just reverted back to 4.05(from 4.09) a few minutes ago. Must have been a high priority as it interupted a recording in progress.


----------



## Beez (Jul 30, 2007)

*Hi Folks,
I am new here but, have been reading the posts about issues and problems. Mine is with the CC. Where do I begin. I have been through 3 boxes. The techs seemed to think this would help. I told them don't send me another box, it's not the box it's the tech issue.
First, I have an HD tv, some channels caption, while others don't. For example, the other day watching ESPN, the busch race was in HD and captioned. Then Sunday was the NASCAR race in HD but no caption on the same channel. It did list CC.
I find that every morning we have to hard boot the box and we get the CC back. Sometimes it last for a full day, and others such as yesterday, we had to hard boot twice.
I am no techie but, this is getting old. I have contacted Dish Network as well individual tv stations etc. The last engineer that I am working with at Dish has told me they are working on issues with the L 409 and that we should be recieving the update soon. No date given.
Meanwhile, tv 2 has CC and no issues but, that one is not HD.
Other issues with the CC is that it sometimes is off the screen and the picture changes size and then shortly it is right back again.
I don't know if anyone else is exp this problem but, I like to hear if there are any ideas on how to correct it, or just grin and bear it until these apparently unqualified techs get some training.
Just call me frustrated
Have a great day all
Beez*


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Beez said:


> *Hi Folks,
> I am new here but, have been reading the posts about issues and problems. Mine is with the CC. Where do I begin. I have been through 3 boxes. The techs seemed to think this would help. I told them don't send me another box, it's not the box it's the tech issue.
> First, I have an HD tv, some channels caption, while others don't. For example, the other day watching ESPN, the busch race was in HD and captioned. Then Sunday was the NASCAR race in HD but no caption on the same channel. It did list CC.
> I find that every morning we have to hard boot the box and we get the CC back. Sometimes it last for a full day, and others such as yesterday, we had to hard boot twice.
> ...


Ahh yes! CC problems with the 622. This is a software issue. New receivers will not correct the problems. The reason you see different results with TV2 is because the TV is decoding the CC info stream coming from the satellite, not the 622. This problem goes all the way back to the 921. When viewing the 622 via component video or hdmi there is no CC info for the TV to decode. The 622 has an internal CC decoder. There are numerous bugs in the 622 CC decoder.
I have been asking Dish for help with this for years, going back to the 921 days. To my surprise, they contacted me recently for help with this issue. I'm currently communicating with one of their engineers. I have given them some video and testing documentation on these CC bugs. Hopefully it will help them in getting these issues resolved.


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

Eagles said:


> Ahh yes! CC problems with the 622. This is a software issue. New receivers will not correct the problems. The reason you see different results with TV2 is because the TV is decoding the CC info stream coming from the satellite, not the 622. This problem goes all the way back to the 921. When viewing the 622 via component video or hdmi there is no CC info for the TV to decode. The 622 has an internal CC decoder. There are numerous bugs in the 622 CC decoder.
> I have been asking Dish for help with this for years, going back to the 921 days. To my surprise, they contacted me recently for help with this issue. I'm currently communicating with one of their engineers. I have given them some video and testing documentation on these CC bugs. Hopefully it will help them in getting these issues resolved.


Keep up the good work, Eagles. I am hard of hearing and even with my headphones I rely a great deal on captions. It is really a sorry state of affairs when captions are present but can't be read or are totally out of sync with lip movement. I still don't understand why some channels (I believe HDNet may be one) do not even support CCs. With efforts such as yours, perhaps one day folks like me can understand what is going on on every channel.


----------

